# any one keep eye lash vipers (Bothriechis schlegelii)



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

we are concidering maybe getting one. but atm we are resurching them and brushing up on knoledge first.... we have kept mangrove snakes (Boiga dendrophila) western hognoses (Heterodon nasicus) and have been around eyelashes for a while now as a friend of ours keeps them.... just wondered if there is anyone on here who keeps them? i understand there fairly difficult to maintain in captivity? (and before anyone says it....... i know there dwa) and i dont want one for the fact of having one..... i'd like to try and breed them eventually.... and i find them very stunning snakes.


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

:lol2: omg.... my spelling is sh*te.. (please excuse the spelling):lol2:


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Eyelash Vipers*

There are a few people keeping them legally including myself.

I've had a "pair" (too young to sex) for about 6 months.

I've found them a relatively easy species though the initial assist feeding of them as neonates (and they are small) was tricky..

Having watched the little buggers feeding I do not want to be too close to the fangs.

Most people seem to go for yellow phase but I'm desperate to get a green or grey one.

Anyway if you have a DWA they are a nice species to keep and study.

Here is a recent image of one of my yellow worms.


----------



## tigersnake (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi all,
Like Slippery42, I have a definate pair of Bothriechis schlegelli.
I bought them as younsters in October last year, they were about 8 inches long, they are now about 16 inches long, and doing really well.
Providing you give them the basic requirements regarding temrature, humidity, some foliage to climb into, etc, they are easy to look after.
I am also after the green "lichen" colour phase. Good luck with your project.
All the best,
Brian.


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

tigersnake said:


> Hi all,
> Like Slippery42, I have a definate pair of Bothriechis schlegelli.
> I bought them as younsters in October last year, they were about 8 inches long, they are now about 16 inches long, and doing really well.
> Providing you give them the basic requirements regarding temrature, humidity, some foliage to climb into, etc, they are easy to look after.
> ...


thank you for the replys, what tanks/vivs are best? we are looking at the exo terra terrariums? and a good care sheet if pos.


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

chalottej1983 said:


> thank you for the replys, what tanks/vivs are best? we are looking at the exo terra terrariums? and a good care sheet if pos.


Sort out your DWA first

EDIT

Just realised you got a PSL

*walks away crying*


----------



## tigersnake (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi,
I keep my two in an arboreal Herptek, it is a bit big at the moment, but they will live in there all their lives. Providing you give them plenty of hiding places and climbing branches this tank will do them for years.
All the best,
Brian.


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

Declan123 said:


> Sort out your DWA first
> 
> EDIT
> 
> ...



you ov all people should know i have a psl.... :bash: grrrr :lol2:


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

I wouldn't keep them in Exo Terra's, mesh top, gaps in between the glass, all perfectly sized for a fang or two to get through


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

Young_Gun said:


> I wouldn't keep them in Exo Terra's, mesh top, gaps in between the glass, all perfectly sized for a fang or two to get through



that was our main concern..... think we are gona go wiv herptek or get some specially made.


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

chalottej1983 said:


> you ov all people should know i have a psl.... :bash: grrrr :lol2:


Forgive me.... youve had a new sig.....


----------



## 400runner (May 15, 2006)

Young_Gun said:


> I wouldn't keep them in Exo Terra's, mesh top, gaps in between the glass, all perfectly sized for a fang or two to get through


 Just don't put your fingers on the top! From what i've heard from Brian, its that they come out and try and bite you as soon as you open the viv that you need to watch out for!


----------



## tigersnake (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi all
Yes, you are right Dan, they do like to strike at anything that tries to get into their tank, and they do have a long strike.
Young Gun is right, Exo-terra tanks are not the best for venomous, they have soft mesh tops, and there is too much of a gap to the side of the doors when you open the viv.
All the best,
Brian.


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

They're a nice species. Fairly lively for finger movements or motion in general outside the glass. Some set of choppers on them too:grin1:
I know they're not cheap either and you need a good source to find one that's approx 1yr and feeding well on defrost which I'd recommend over babies. 

Tigersnake...There's mixed advice on the net about housing them on their own or together, how have you been finding them living with each other?


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Schleg's*

If you manage to get youngsters they are easiest to keep in plastic tubs.

Real young ones may have to be assist fed to get them going and its a scarey thing to do first couple of times.

Even when they are tiny snakes they do have big fangs and could probably cause a fair bit of pain.

The two I have are eating and growing at very different rates, could this be a sex thing or just different personality?

I'm hoping to get a gray or green morph later this year and have a further 4 yellows to collect from Houten.

They are a real nice species to keep but why does everyone seem to want the yellow morph?

I took a photo this morning to show you the type of tub I have my small worms in.











I did this to show the size of the tub and the size of the snake at 6 months..my hands are well out of reach and I know its behaviour, range etc.

My hands is actually well above the snake and the tub so no probs.


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

400runner said:


> Just don't put your fingers on the top! From what i've heard from Brian, its that they come out and try and bite you as soon as you open the viv that you need to watch out for!


There is too high of a chance of fangs penetrating either through the mesh or through the gaps on either side and the central gap in the doors for me to be comfortable using them for hots, I couldn't see your DWA council type person  being too happy with it either.

Slippery, have you seen the hypo Schlegs, a friend of mine in Germany breeds them, there was a large offering of the various colours at Hamm in March, shame 'giftig' has been banned in the halls, if last years 15 Gilas in boxes in the cafe is anythin to go by though, can't really see sourcing them being a problem


----------



## axlandslash44x (Jan 3, 2008)

you said if they managed to get you - they could cause a fair bit of pain...

surely they cause alot more than pain

ive read there one of the more dangerous species in central america

death easily possible

???


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

axlandslash44x said:


> you said if they managed to get you - they could cause a fair bit of pain...
> 
> surely they cause alot more than pain
> 
> ...


Yellow worms at 150mm are not likely to have very much venom and I've seen images of a bite from a small schleg however i'm not going to try it:lol2::lol2:


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Young_Gun said:


> There is too high of a chance of fangs penetrating either through the mesh or through the gaps on either side and the central gap in the doors for me to be comfortable using them for hots, I couldn't see your DWA council type person  being too happy with it either.
> 
> _*Got to disagree completely with you completely on this one.
> 
> ...


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

slippery42 said:


> Young_Gun said:
> 
> 
> > There is too high of a chance of fangs penetrating either through the mesh or through the gaps on either side and the central gap in the doors for me to be comfortable using them for hots, I couldn't see your DWA council type person  being too happy with it either.
> ...


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

pretty little things, will you be keeping all the ones you are picking up on snakeday?


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Do they come in orange morphs??


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Well...on the market anyway. I have seen them in orange but only zoological photo's.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Piraya1 said:


> Do they come in orange morphs??


I'll be letting at couple go after I get back from Houten.

Young Gun Quote "I don't see how you could essentially have a 'blank' DWAL either :?"

You misunderstood me on this one. 

rather than put this in the public domain I'll pm you


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

slippery42 said:


> I'll be letting at couple go after I get back from Houten.
> 
> Young Gun Quote "I don't see how you could essentially have a 'blank' DWAL either :?"
> 
> ...


Ok mate cheers.

Sorry if I took it the wrong way


----------



## tigersnake (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi Rob,(Piraya1),
You asked if there are any problems housing them together.
You have to watch them carefully when you are feeding them, I seperate mine when feeding, I put one in a conti-box and leave one in the viv. When puting it back, I place it at the opposite end of the tank from the other one. You even need to be careful when seperating them if they are too close together.
All the best,
Brian.


----------

